# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  Anyone going to Wickenburg AZ Festival on 12-13-14 November?

## Mike Bromley

Like the thread title says...

I'm over here in Iraq with a hankerin' for some bluegrass jammin' late in the year, and what better place to haul my egg to for a weekend?
Heck, it's only a 24-hour drive _IF_ I keep to the speed limit.... :Laughing:  :Grin:  :Chicken:

----------


## doc holiday

Looks like aa good bluegrass fest Mike.  I might just see you dragging your egg along the road.  I'll be making tracks for Austin to play some bluegrass guitar that weekend! :Coffee:

----------


## Mike Bromley

Well I hope it's rolling, still...not draggin...Austin...that's quite a hike...but then again, so is Wickenburg....

----------


## montana

Is that a Cassita trailer? I hope to get one maybe nexyt year.

----------


## Mike Bromley

Nope, it's a Boler.  The modern day equivalent (using an original Boler mold) is the Scamp, made in Minnesota.  Mine, however, was built in Peace River, Alberta, in 1973.  Once you've had an Egg, you get hooked.

----------


## doc holiday

Well Mike,  Not that much going on workwise for a mountain guide in early november.
There's mando content too.   Probably stop at a ranch outside Claresholm for visit w/ Charlie & his Heiden A.  Paul Glasse in Austin on a thursday night. Unfortunately the  teenage ace mandolin player of Wimberly has left for school in the east. See about organizing a visit with Ellis mandolins.....Hear Sharon Gilchrist in Santa Fe  & perhaps a quick side trip on the way home if Ben Winship is playing around Victor or Jackson Hole....I'll be travelling with a right handed mando player so  i'll get to stand out front & enjoy the ancient tones
When are you back from the mid East?

----------


## Mike Bromley

I get back November 1...

----------


## Grommet

Thanks for posting the heads up Mike. Weather should be pretty decent by then too.

Scott

----------


## man dough nollij

I went last year-- a nice, friendly little festival. Didn't camp out, but saw a lot of RVs there. If you're driving down from the north, take a little detour and go from Flagstaff down through Oak Creek Canyon and Sedona. If you have even more detour time, go down highway 89 through southern Utah (on the way to Flagstaff). It's not that far out of the way, and is easily some of the most beautiful country anywhere.

----------


## Mike Bromley

Thanks for the reminder, Uncle Pen.  I practically lived along many of the Four Corners byways 20 years ago doing my doctoral research.  I'll be hell-bent to just get there....straight down 15 to Vegas, then straight down 93.  I may dawdle on the way home...

----------


## man dough nollij

You'll get to drive over the new Hoover Dam Bridge. I saw it partially completed a couple of years ago-- it's amazing.

----------


## Mike Bromley

Yep.  Been watching that one.  Amazing how once the arch was keystoned, they removed all the supports, so just an arch stood before the roadway bents were installed...

Mandolin! (for content)

----------


## Gerry Cassidy

Don't forget the other "Hot Spot" to visit, also located in Wickenburg: Dennis and his boys at The Mandolin Store.

----------


## Mike Bromley

See?  Mandolin Store!  Yes! (that was the alterior motive).  Two Italian National Birds with One Stone.

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

How many people can fit in an Egg?

----------


## Don Grieser

Too bad they outlawed tent camping there. That make's no sense at all.

Well, it does keep the riff raff like me out.  :Chicken:

----------


## Mike Bromley

Son, you ain't SEEN riff raff.

----------


## Don Grieser

If I pitch my tent in the bed of my pickup, does that make it an RV?  :Grin:

----------


## Mike Bromley

> How many people can fit in an Egg?


The original design as intended to sleep four...but that's all you could do.   For one feller, with a cupla mandolins (for content) it's perfect.

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Don, you'll have to take your truck off the blocks and put wheels on it first...

----------


## Don Grieser

Eddie, I gotta get it running before I put the wheels on. I know the tires are holding down the tin roof on the barn, which might be a problem if a storm comes up while I'm at Wickenburg. 

Maybe I could build a camper for it out of duct tape, baling wire, and blue tarps (a la Red Green) so they couldn't keep me out on the RV technicality.

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

It may not be pretty but...

----------


## Mike Bromley

Just got back from AZ.  Majorly good time.  Getting home was another matter, with blizzard & black ice all the way from Monida ID/MT to Calgary.  Mountain music of a different type, I guess.  Would I do it again?  Blythe, in January?  Hmmmm....

----------


## Grommet

Mike we had a great time there as well. Sound was great, lots of great bands too. Did you do any rock sniffin while you were there? That there is good rock sniffin country.

Scott

----------


## Mike Bromley

Which band were you, Scott?  I spent so much time pickin' I hardly saw any stage show at all.  Were you amongst the pickers?

----------

